# Help with ICD-9 code



## dzanoni (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm having some trouble finding a CPT code for "decreased left ventricular function"

Does anyone have suggestions for this?  I would really appreciate any ideas or suggestions you might have.

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 17, 2009)

*Decreased Function*

How was this diagnosed?  Based on what?


----------



## dzanoni (Jun 17, 2009)

It was based on an echo done in our office.  The report states ejection fraction is noted to be 40-50%.  It also states that the cardiac chamber sizes were within normal limts aside from left ventricular in systolic dimension of 4.5cm.

Dawn


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 17, 2009)

*Abnormal Echo*

Consult your clinician, if together you cannot come up with a definitive dx, then you can also use 793.2 abnormal echocardiogram.


----------



## dzanoni (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you.  I appreciate the input, and I will definitely check with him.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 2, 2009)

heatherwinters said:


> Consult your clinician, if together you cannot come up with a definitive dx, then you can also use 793.2 abnormal echocardiogram.




I second.


----------



## cdbaines (Dec 10, 2009)

*icd9 code for adn echo that cms will accept*

I need the Icd9 code for adnormal echo that CMS will accept


----------



## Pillow1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*echo dx*

I am curious ?Wouldn't you post the reason for performing the echo as the primary diagnosis (possibly a payable CMS diagnosis) followed by the secondary dx as abnormal echo?


----------



## lbuchs (Jul 12, 2012)

Why wouldn't you use 794.31 for abnormal ecg/ekg?


----------



## cubbiecatz (Oct 29, 2012)

lbuchs said:


> Why wouldn't you use 794.31 for abnormal ecg/ekg?



The diagnosis code for abnormal echo is 793.2


----------



## mjb5019 (Nov 27, 2012)

*abnormal echo*

Why was the echo done in the first place?


----------



## MacksMom (Mar 12, 2014)

*Coding Echo's*



Pillow1 said:


> I am curious ?Wouldn't you post the reason for performing the echo as the primary diagnosis (possibly a payable CMS diagnosis) followed by the secondary dx as abnormal echo?



Once the echo is performed, and there is a diagnosis that can be used from the results of the echo, you should code only the results of the echo and not the indication(s) for the echo.  Indications are sometimes very vague and some are for "rule out" and are not definitive (the patient may or may not have a TIA or a CVA...).  If the echo is abnormal, but it's not crystal clear what exactly is abnormal about it, then the abnormal echo diagnosis can be used (793.2), or you can have the Doctor write an addendum to his report to give you a more definitive diagnosis.  Claims should never be coded based on what is payable and what is not payable with a particular insurance company.  They should be coded according to what is documented in the report.  If the diagnosis is not payable, then the claim should be appealed.  I'm a former claims service rep, and I feel for them, but appeals are unfortunately necessary for this reason.

Jennifer L. Haney, CPC, CCC


----------

